
Enemies No More: Microsoft Brings the Linux Kernel to Windows - laurex
https://www.wired.com/story/enemies-no-more-microsoft-brings-linux-kernel-windows/
======
simonblack
I still can't see any reason why Microsoft doesn't "do an Apple" and lay the
Windows GUI over a Linux kernel, just like Apple laid their own Apple GUI over
a BSD kernel.

By offloading half their work (at least) on to an outsourced kernel under the
hood, more time and effort could be allocated to improve the customer
experience with the Windows interface, leading to more consistency with the
way people interact with Windows itself and its related Apps.

